# RV patio decking



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

Has anyone seen or used interlocking cedar "tiles" to use as a patio when camping? We saw some last year at a campground and thought it was a great idea...too bad we didn't think to ask where they were from. They snapped together and had a hard plastic or rubber bottom to them. 

Do most of you use rugs or astroturf carpets?


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

We usually always have an outdoor rug/mat with us. Is this what your talking about? 

Product List - Coverdeck Systems
The Snapping Deck Tile Factory. Outdoor Flooring Solution. Decking. Patio. Free Sample. Commercial. Residential

I am not sure where you could get these, or similar, but I would check with home depot or lowes, or menards depending on what part of the country your in. If not there, maybe at a home building supply store, like where you can buy house building materials.


----------



## dianen (Feb 12, 2008)

*matting*

I bought this cool mat at Walmart just 2 weks ago...it is made of some kind of woven plastic...it has beige and black squares on it and is reversible to the opposite colours...it was fairly cheap $38 canadian...not sure yet how it will hold up but it is a good size 5x10 or something like that..fits good under the awning


----------



## cagemaja (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. The snap together link that haroldj posted is exactly what I was looking for, and I think we'll get something like that to have for the exterior shower so that we're off the gravel - just a small area, ya know? The woven mat that dianen mentioned is probably real close to what we ended up buying to have under the awning. It's lightweight and easy to sweep off...and we paid too much! Live and learn.

Thanks haroldj & dianen!!:thumbup1:


----------

